# Help! We Can't Get Unhitched



## Sexy Momma (Apr 18, 2005)

We're trying to unhitch the trailer.

We've released the tension from the spring bars and removed them, but we can't get the ball to unlock from the hitch. When we raise the front of the trailer with the tongue jack, the rear of the truck raises too.

What are we doing wrong? Any suggestions?

Thanks again everyone!

Capri


----------



## Jose Fernandez (Jun 22, 2004)

I'm assuming you released the pin and locking hinge? If yes, the hinge is famous for hanging up. You may need to beat it up a bit with a hammer...

Jose


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Capri,

Try inching the TV _slightly_ forward, just enough to release the pressure on the hitch ball. That's the way I got unhitched a couple of times.

Mark


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Yup, might have to nudge your truck a little forward or backwards. Be careful. Also, don't forget to keep the ball well lubed in the future.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

If the trailer is parked on any kind of incline the wheels need to be chocked on the trailer and the truck needs to be to the front of the coupler.

Drop the full weight of the trailer on the ball without the WD bars installed. You should now be able to lift and then pull back on the locking latch. Once this is done rise the tongue and as you do step on the bumper. Sometimes when you are pulled too tightly forward the coupler will hang on the ball so stepping on the bumper just helps it pull away from the coupler.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

With the driver in the truck and the camper chocked, release the emergency brake and put the truck in Neutral. Then the truck may adjust a bit and release the camper. If not try a slight movement in Drive or Reverse, and then if that fails jump up and down on the bumper and yell things at the hitch. I find generally yelling "Let go you pile of @#[email protected]" works pretty good!


----------



## Sexy Momma (Apr 18, 2005)

Thanks!

It's unhitched - we just needed to inch the truck back a little and it released.

Thanks for your help. What would we do without you guys?!


----------



## Sexy Momma (Apr 18, 2005)

Y-Guy said:


> I find generally yelling "Let go you pile of @#[email protected]" works pretty good!
> [snapback]44386[/snapback]​


Yes, my DH tried that, and although it didn't work in helping to release the hitch, it did seem to help my husband release some frustration.


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

We had the same problem and the opposite problem. One time it wouldn't release and another time it wouldn't securely hitch. I got a big-kahuna screwdriver (Crew Chief Model for us Air Force types) and a hammer and started working with it. Ever so gently I pried the latching and locking mechanisms back and forth and heavily lubricated it with lithium grease. Gradually the mechanism broke loose and now works perfectly. I cleaned up the mess and now lubricate the mechanism with lithium every six months.

Reverie


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

in the future -- A 6 pack of beer and a 20 pound sledge hammer solves most problems -- one way or anoither


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

Very interesting! She posted her problem at 2:45 and had 5 answers and a solution in less than 10 minutes! Good show, Outbackers! This is a nice forum.


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

vdub said:


> Very interesting! She posted her problem at 2:45 and had 5 answers and a solution in less than 10 minutes! Good show, Outbackers! This is a nice forum.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I thought she may have been seeking a divorce lawyer and didn't wanna get involved


----------



## Sexy Momma (Apr 18, 2005)

vdub said:


> Very interesting!Â She posted her problem at 2:45 and had 5 answers and a solution in less than 10 minutes!Â Good show, Outbackers!Â This is a nice forum.Â
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I AGREE! THIS IS A TERRIFIC FORUM!









I didn't know how long it would take to get a response, but it was almost instant. Amazing...







I can't wait to meet some of you at the next Northwest Outbackers get-together! I hope we can make it. sunny


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

vdub said:


> Very interesting! She posted her problem at 2:45 and had 5 answers and a solution in less than 10 minutes! Good show, Outbackers! This is a nice forum.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have a sneaking hunch that either...

You people don't have jobs, or

You are wasting some COMPANY TIME! GET BACK TO WORK!


----------



## Sexy Momma (Apr 18, 2005)

Katrina said:


> I thought she may have been seeking a divorce lawyer and didn't wanna get involved
> 
> 
> 
> ...
























I guess giving my post the title of "Help! We can't get unhitched!" could make someone think that.


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

I spray both the ball mount and the Outback hitch with Tri-flow lubricant before every trip. Then when we unhitch at the campsite and eventually unhitch back at storage, the hitch slips off the ball nicely...even if the truck is putting some pressure front or back of the ball.

Randy


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Its trying to tell you something Capri. It wants to stay hooked up, go back camping!!

John


----------



## Sexy Momma (Apr 18, 2005)

tdvffjohn said:


> Its trying to tell you something Capri. It wants to stay hooked up, go back camping!!
> 
> John
> [snapback]44549[/snapback]​


Hmmmmm...
You may be on to something there.


----------

